# Hartford Mill, Oldham - Sept 2012 **IMAGE HEAVY**



## sonyes (Sep 11, 2012)

*Well this was a bit of a 'suck it and see' after another explore was postponed. Actually worked out very nicely, as this was a really nice mooch! 

Done with _Nyx_ *
*

Her link can be found here : http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/mai...ain/showthread.php?t=23793&highlight=hartford

Hartford Cotton Mill, Oldham

Hartford Cotton Mill in Oldham was built in 1907, Its a typical red brick spinning mill, the kind that made Lancashire famous as the cotton spinning capital of the world.

The mill was expanded in 1920 and again in 1924, power was provided by a 1500hp Urmson & Thompson steam engine, capable of driving 120,000 spindles. Following the depression of the 1930's demand for cotton slumped causing factory closures and many workers to leave the industry. During the second world war there was a brief reprieve as the cotton industry produced fabrics for war use, but by the mid 1950's the industry again in trouble as increased competition from overseas sent the industry into a long slow decline. Hartford ended production in 1959.

The mill was reused by the retailer Littlewoods who used the buildings for distribution up until 1992. The buildings have been derelict since then and have been badly vandalised and there have been several fires.






*​

*PICS​*



{Hartford Mill}085 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Hartford Mill}087 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Hartford Mill}096 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Hartford Mill}083 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Hartford Mill}075 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Hartford Mill}063 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Hartford Mill}057 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Hartford Mill}054 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Hartford Mill}051 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Hartford Mill}047 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Hartford Mill}032 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Hartford Mill}024 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Hartford Mill}021 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Hartford Mill}018 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Hartford Mill}017 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Hartford Mill}008 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Hartford Mill}004 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Hartford Mill}006 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Hartford Mill}101 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Hartford Mill}097 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Hartford Mill}074 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Hartford Mill}078 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Hartford Mill}091 by Image-inthis, on Flickr​
* Hope you enjoyed ​*


----------



## night crawler (Sep 11, 2012)

Great report I love the photos especially the cast pillars and the pigeon in the lift shaft.


----------



## sonyes (Sep 11, 2012)

night crawler said:


> Great report I love the photos especially the cast pillars and the pigeon in the lift shaft.



Thanks, and I never even saw that pigeon!!


----------



## krela (Sep 11, 2012)

What an excellent selection of photos and styles. I really like how the processing is tailored to the content of the photo and not just all one style, it really works.


----------



## sonyes (Sep 11, 2012)

krela said:


> What an excellent selection of photos and styles. I really like how the processing is tailored to the content of the photo and not just all one style, it really works.



Thanks for the comments! I do think the subtle HDR processing suits the exterior shots, enhancing the sky etc. Great place.


----------



## mrtoby (Sep 11, 2012)

good stuff


----------



## Silent Hill (Sep 11, 2012)

A most excellent report, and superb shots of a great mill. Castle Mill was also a cool mooch,but now sadly demolished. To be honest I'm surprised Hartford is still standing. I love the tileage in the engine house. Enjoyed this report very much


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 12, 2012)

Classic mill building shown to its best,thanks for sharing.


----------



## sonyes (Sep 12, 2012)

Spiral Architect said:


> To be honest I'm surprised Hartford is still standing. I love the tileage in the engine house. Enjoyed this report very much



I don't think it will be there that much longer to be honest, new housing is earmarked for the site!!


----------



## Wakey Lad (Sep 12, 2012)

Love the green tiles, cracking stuff fella


----------



## sonyes (Sep 12, 2012)

Wakey Lad said:


> Love the green tiles, cracking stuff fella



Cheers bud, nearly missed them!!  

Did you get anywhere?


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Sep 12, 2012)

I hope they don't tear this down. Has so much character! The huge open spaces seem perfect for flat conversions, and one imagines that the construction materials are much more substantial than anything one could build currently.


----------



## sonyes (Sep 12, 2012)

LairdOfLochaber said:


> I hope they don't tear this down. Has so much character! The huge open spaces seem perfect for flat conversions, and one imagines that the construction materials are much more substantial than anything one could build currently.




I couldn't agree more! It's an amazing building, the red brick just oozes quality, and despite the evidence of fires, it seems in generally sound condition (structurally) 

I just think it will end up going the same way as other before it.......such a waste, as I too thought it would make ideal 'apartment living'.


----------



## _Nyx_ (Sep 12, 2012)

Fantastic photos & processing, absolutely love the last 3 !  Was a great 'splore


----------



## peanuts (Sep 12, 2012)

LairdOfLochaber said:


> I hope they don't tear this down. Has so much character! The huge open spaces seem perfect for flat conversions, and one imagines that the construction materials are much more substantial than anything one could build currently.


in werneth ! you have to be joking ? its in completley the wrong place unfortunatley 
cool explore and pics 
those tiles in the engine house are fantastic did you get around to the boilers ?


----------



## sonyes (Sep 12, 2012)

_Nyx_ said:


> Fantastic photos & processing, absolutely love the last 3 !  Was a great 'splore



Yea I thoroughly enjoyed it too! Thanks for the comments, can't wait to see yours. 

You should've come on the roof with me, lol


----------



## sonyes (Sep 12, 2012)

peanuts said:


> in werneth ! you have to be joking ? its in completley the wrong place unfortunatley
> cool explore and pics
> those tiles in the engine house are fantastic did you get around to the boilers ?



Thanks for the kind words bud! 

Yea got to see the boilers too, although they are harder to reach, but still accessible


----------



## _Nyx_ (Sep 12, 2012)

sonyes said:


> Yea I thoroughly enjoyed it too! Thanks for the comments, can't wait to see yours.
> 
> You should've come on the roof with me, lol



I wish I had done now ! Stupid phobias, lol


----------



## sonyes (Sep 13, 2012)

_Nyx_ said:


> I wish I had done now ! Stupid phobias, lol



Lol, well it was my first 'rooftop' as such, but defo do it again!


----------



## wherever i may roam (Sep 15, 2012)

Some nice pics there,takes me back to my visit here...esp having to watch my footing in certain areas!!


----------



## sonyes (Sep 15, 2012)

wherever i may roam said:


> Some nice pics there,takes me back to my visit here...esp having to watch my footing in certain areas!!



Thanks, and yea there are a few 'dodgy' areas, especially access to the roof!! 

Just looked at your set, some very nice pics!


----------

